# I want my site like this any help



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont want it exactly like this i just want to be able to have my designs featured like the ones on this site. crazydogtshirts.com

i heard you can do this with cube cart but when im having trouble downlosding it, isnt it supposed to be free? when i try to download it it wont let me untill i select 1 of the features which cost money so im confused i thought it was free.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Manny.

There are two versions of CubeCart. One is free for your unlimited use. One is free for only 30 days. It is the newer version with newer and updated features. You can view the comparison chart for the two version here.

Also can you clarify "featured"? Do you mean have a certain amount of them rotated on the "Main/Home Page" so when a customer visits the "featured" products are displayed first within the home screen?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I ACCUALLY JUST LIKE THE WAY THEY SHOW UP WITH JUST THE design in a square. i was currantly trying to use a template from hivefivedomain which seems just like godaddy but the templates are not what i want theres no way to have my image like this one


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if you know about this, but there is a site Here that you can download skins, addons and mods for CubeCart. I am looking for a mod for the free reason to see that it does just like you wish for it to do.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

2STRONG said:


> I dont want it exactly like this i just want to be able to have my designs featured like the ones on this site. crazydogtshirts.com
> 
> i heard you can do this with cube cart but when im having trouble downlosding it, isnt it supposed to be free? when i try to download it it wont let me untill i select 1 of the features which cost money so im confused i thought it was free.


Some things you may not be able to do yourself. It may be worth it for you to spend money to hire someone to get your site up and running the way you want it to.

If you like the look of any site, it can be done with cubecart (or zencart, or oscommerce).

It may not be something that is "point and click", but none of the websites you see are probably done "easily". They hire someone to take a shopping cart program (like cubecart/zencart/oscommerce) and make it look and function they way they want it to.

CubeCart version 3 is free. If you want to remove the "powered by cubecart" branding text from the site, it costs money.

CubeCart version 4 costs money. Less than $200 and you own it.

To me, if you are starting a business online, you should know that you're going to be spending money. If you are going to be running an ecommerce site, you should really invest in making sure that your ecommerce setup is as polished as it can be, because it is the FACE of your company and it will be what your paying customers see and how they decide whether or not they will give you their hard earned money.

You don't want your customers to think that you didn't have enough confidence in your business that you wanted to do everything for free or cheaply. At the same time, your website doesn't have to cost a lot of money to look professional.

You can setup the designs in a square in cubecart, but it does take some technical knowledge.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks rodney what can i expect to pay for someone to do this for me. i dont have alot of skill when it comes to web design but i think i can probably learn. should i first download ver 3 and see what i can do myself then if its to difficult for me then hire someone to do it for me.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Try visiting cubecartforums.org There are a lot of freelancers that work from that site, including extra skins you can download.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I think ill try that i cant even download ver 3 lol everytime im trying it wont let me it's telling me to enter at least 1 quantity and there's only options to eiither remove the cubecart logo and other options which cost money HUM!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

This link will take you to the direct zip download on their site. Latest version 3

https://support.cubecart.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=85&nav=0,5


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

cool thanks. one more question after i download it and i(if im able) set it up. do i need to find a hosting site for it or is it hosted through cubecart.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

You need web hosting that supports php and offers mysql database. Someone like dailyrazor.com or whoever you prefer. The mysql database is essential though. Don't choose a package without it.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Which on would you suggest to get on dailyrazor looks like when i click on the file with php they have a few choices like razor starter or razor pro. i will only have aboit 10 designs on my site to start of with so i dont think i need that much memory.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Razorlimit would probably suit your needs. You can always upgrade your package with them at a later stage. They have the best customer service I have found with a web host. I host my own sites with them.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks alot i appreciate you taking the time to help me out. last question(maybe) should i first download cubecart and get it setup before i purchase the hosting or go ahead and buy it so its ready to go when im ready. thanks again


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. Before you get hosting, you need to get a domain name first. If you haven't got one already, take your time and think of something suitable for the name. Most hosting set ups ask for your existing domain name as part of their registration process.

You can only set up cubecart on your own computer, if you already have an integrated development environment running apache server and mysql. Easier option is to upload direct to your own web site. If you have problems, the cubecart forum will sort you out.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

ok thanks i already have my domain name but dont think i have the IDE running on my cpu i guess im off the the cubecart forum.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

2STRONG said:


> Thanks rodney what can i expect to pay for someone to do this for me. i dont have alot of skill when it comes to web design but i think i can probably learn. should i first download ver 3 and see what i can do myself then if its to difficult for me then hire someone to do it for me.


You can probably expect to pay anywhere from $500-$1500 to get it all setup.

I would suggest hosting through lunarpages. Through their control panel they have a "one click" install of cubecart that should make the installation much easier. See this page of their site

Basic hosting is just $6.95 per month - Basic Web Hosting Service | Lunarpages.com

Here's a quote from a post I made earlier about a breakdown of the costs:



> -$179.95 One time Cubecart4 (or you can get Cubecart Version 3 for free).
> I prefer version 4 because it has many of the popular add-ons already included.
> 
> $150 hosting yearly (places like lunarpages, hostgator, etc)
> ...


----------

